# Any advice on whats happenening to these leaves?



## SadgrowerinRio (May 8, 2017)

I grow Critical Mass in rockwool slabs-flood and drain system. (I do it manually twice a day)

I use Ph perfect nutes 3 part series. I was actually running a drain to waste system  to try and ensure no problems this time and guess what they happened anyway. the ec was always 1.6-1.8 in veg trickling up..I then continued the same feed until day 10 when clear pistils start to show. At which time i switched to maxi bloom but maintained the same EC.

Temps are ideal throughout 75 with light on 68 with them off. I have only 1000 watt hps systems, air cooled of course,climate controlled enviroment.40% to 70% humidity .This strain is susceptible to mold so i do lower the humidity towards the end....but the end is near if I cant fix this and fast!!
Ph is always 5.8-6.2.

The small plants are on day 1 of flowering -nice and green and pretty much no problem. (Light green may be attributed to the first 12 hours of dark yesterday).

The bigger plants that have the damage that started on day 12 of flowering are on day 15 of flowering. On day 10 as usual i switched to maxi bloom-Basically 1 teaspoon per gallon which leaves my ec at 1.8- 1.9.

My tap water has 0.14 of whatever already in it-(very clean water for a 3rd world country) I use a milwaukee EC pen that has never failed me. I also use a good ph pen.  I am in Rio de Janeiro and dont have all the access to all the **** from back home. This ISNT my first rodeo either in fact im sad to say i have many years in the business but am now losing control of everything right around the 2nd week of flower. PLEASE SOMEONE HELP. IM THE SADDEST GROWER ON THE PLANET RIGHT NOW.

As a precaution i did start adding cal magic to the mix so now im at 1.9-2.0 ec maintaining 5.8 ph always  Ill keep everyone posted THANKS TO ANYONE FOR REPLYING IN ADVANCE I AM IN DIRE NEED OF OUTSIDE HELP HERE IN BRASIL.


1. Are you growing from seed or clones?
CLONES
2. How old are your plants?
THEY ALL VEG FOR 10 DAYS---TH SMALLER ONES ARE ON DAY 1 OF BUD THE BIGGER ON DAY 15
3. How tall are your plants?
AS SEEN IN PICS ABOUT A FOOT AND HALF AT DAY 15 MAYBE 4-5
4. What size containers are they planted in?
ROCKWOOL SLABS
5.What is your soil mix? 
ROCKWOOL
6. How often do you water and what type of water do you use and how much you give per watering? TWICE A DAY FLOOD AND DRAIN.

7. What is the pH of your water? 
STEADY 5.8
8. What kind of fertilizer do you use and what is its NPK ratio? WAS USING PH PERFECT 3 PART SERIES THEN SWITCHED TO MAXI BLOOM ON DAY 10.

9. Do you foliar feed or spray your plants with anything?
I DID TODAY JUST ONE RACK THE ONE IN THE PICS.WITH CALI MAGIC AND BUD CANDY WHICH IS MAGNESIUM ONLY.
10. What kind of lights do you use and how many watts combined? (HPS, MH, fluorescent, halogen, incandescent "plant lights") 1000 WATT HPS ONLY 6 OF THEM

11. How close are your lights to the plants?
THEY WERE LIKE 3 FEET I DID RAISE THEM TODAY AS PRECAUTION CUZ I DID THINK LIGHT BURN BUT PROBABLY NOT SINCE THE DAMAGE ISNT CONCENTRATED ON THE TOP.

12. What size is your grow space in square feet? HUGE 13 BY 7 AND 10 FEET TALL


13. What is the temperature and humidity in your grow space?
CLIMATE CONTROLLED 75 F WITH THE LIGHTS ALL ON 70 WITH LIGHTS OFF BUT I CAN DROP IT TO 50F IF I WANT I HAVE A GOOD AC AS WELL FOR THAT.

14. What is the pH of the soil?
THE PH OF THE ROCKWOOL IS ALWAYS 5.8-6.2
15. What is the pH of your run off?
WHEN IT GETS TO 6.2 I KNOCK IT BACK DOWN TO 5.8
16. Have you noticed any insect activity in your grow space?
NO NONE AT ALL.

thanks in advance people i am real confused down here in brasil... 

View attachment 20170505_235552.jpg


View attachment 20170505_235639.jpg


View attachment 20170505_235653.jpg


View attachment 20170506_070035.jpg


View attachment 20170507_070151.jpg


View attachment 20170507_190112.jpg


View attachment 20170507_215446.jpg


View attachment 20170507_190055.jpg


View attachment 20170508_070233.jpg


View attachment 20170508_070226.jpg


View attachment 20170508_070220.jpg


View attachment 20170508_070146.jpg


View attachment 20170508_070120.jpg


View attachment 20170508_070139.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2017)

Welcome to Marijauan Passion sad grower!  

It looks to me like your new growth has improved over the older leaves.  So what is the  NPK of the food? I wonder if your cal mag fixed the problem.  Others that know a lot more about water will be here soon... Hang in lots of smart folks here, help is on the way.. Glad you found us.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2017)

I couldn't get PH Perfect nutes to work for me.  When Scott's bought out GH, I quit buying GH and tried a whole bunch of other products, the pH Perfect line being one of them.  I had problems I couldn't quite figure out or fix.  You may want to try another nutrient line.  Not every product works well for every person.


----------



## SadgrowerinRio (May 8, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your time. Yeah beleive it or not now that I think of it Ive had some bad luck with flowering and using ph perfect.  The general consensus online is one of 3 things. 
1. Light Burn- Which I disagree the damage is on lower leaves and not those close to the lamp although i do have 1000 hps which at the wrong height will **** them up.

2. General overfeeding having the ec at 1.8--I kinda agree, but the ec is and has been 1.8 all during the veg stage so I just continued.

3.Interveinal chlorosis which suggest's magnesium def.    

Also some said straight pottasium def...   

So i flushed all the racks with ph 5.8 water now im on the waiting period hopefully 3 days ill see what i need then gradually kick in the food hitting max strength in 10 days and never going over 1.2- 1.5  (this is the consensus) ..

Now as far as the food goes ill be on day 20 here in 2 days...any suggestions?  I was also given the advice to feed veg+flor food together gradually until reaching 1.5 ec..

Is that good advice?  Im rusty as hell with growing its been 3 years and this is my first run back...

THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE WILL KEPP THIS UPDATED WITH PICS EVERY FEW DAYS.


----------



## SadgrowerinRio (May 8, 2017)

NEWS BULLETIN:  No one caught this but I said i sprayed bud candy as a precaution...only to find out it WAS NOT DESIGNED a a foliar spray and can cause build up that you dont want...

smoke up

and thanks again


----------



## RubyRed (May 8, 2017)

:stoned:


Was this a Test?


If So....:hitchair:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2017)

I think Hushpuppy has used pH Perfect. He would be the one to ask.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 15, 2017)

Hey I use the Advanced nutes Jungle Juice but I don't use the pH perfect line as I prefer to allow my hydro system to "float" the pH where it can swing across the acceptable spectrum. I like to allow mine to float or swing from around 5.9 down to 5.3 before adjusting.... You may be having an issue with unused nutes building up but it looks more like a magnesium issue to me. Anytime you are in a hydro/soilless system you should add cal/mag to the regimen unless you have high calcium in your source water (very important to know).

The newer growth looks better and I bet that is from the mag boost you did give it. I generally use about 4ml of calmag per gallon of water throughout my grow until the last few weeks when I cut it off. I would say you need to continue giving them a small amount of magnesium for the next 5 weeks as they will need it.


----------



## SadgrowerinRio (Jun 13, 2017)

so as sad as it may sound we were all wrong and what was wrong with these plants is the worst news possible...the dreaded russet/broad mites got me and i had to shut down everything and start from zero....no pics needed of the disaster....thanks again guys!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2017)

oh no, my condolences.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2017)

I am sorry that you lost your plants.  However, I do want to say that your plants appear to have had something else wrong with them too.  The leaf damage is not consistent with mite damage.


----------



## robertr (Jun 15, 2017)

Get yourself some SNS 209 for your next grow, never had any mites or any other bugs since I started using it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

I have heard a few reliable people say that Broad mites can cause similar looking damage but I have never seen it myself. I hope you have better results on the next one. I know the pain of losing a crop as Im sure most folks here have suffered similar losses in the past.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

That still looks like classic magnesium deficiency, and it usually occurs more often with hydro or soilless growers. Sometimes it depends on your water but typically soilless or hydro nutrient solutions don't carry enough cal/mag within them as they tend to bind up with other elements. So you have to use some kind of additive to supply the needed elements. If you are in organic medium, you can use "sweet lime"(dolomite lime) that has higher amounts of magnesium. You may have had broad mites but on the next run you may want to look at using an additive.


----------

